# Older dog



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I was thinking about buying an older female pit for my breeding program, or to train for weight pull.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I adopted a older male pit bull and he was pretty good but he got a little snappy tor awards my G/F


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Be careful with a older dog. Take a really good look at it. Get a little rough with it to make sure you can't set it off. What bloodline are you adding to your program? Has the cross been done before? What traits are you looking for? These are some of the questions you have to ask yourself. Make sure it isn't backyard garbage. Do your homework, it will have its benefits!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

He was just a little jealous, thinking that she was going to take you away. Do you still have him, and if not are you looking to get another one.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

rhom40 What bloodline are your dogs?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I been looking at this dog for awhile now, and i finally got him to sell, i will post a pic of her. Good temperment ,muscles tones,right heightan weight, color .


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The bloodline is camalot, with a little red dragon. The males are about 85lbs to 100+, and the females are about 75lbs to 90lbs, all dogs are -red nose-.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Her is a pic of the female that i am going to get.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

No I wished I did still have him... I would love to own a nether one your Dog is beautiful looking man very nice muscle tone... I live in an apartment complex right now but as soon as I get a house I will get a hold of you


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I wil be right here brother.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

why do they use chains around their necks? just curious. has that bitch been working out or are they naturally proportioned that way?


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

A LITTLE HEAVY AND SQUATTY FOR MY TASTE.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The body type is all natural, the male height is 19in, and the females are 17-18.5. This is the bully style pitbulls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont know much about older dogs but you should make another thread and post tons of pictures of your dog because that is the nicest pit I have ever seen.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

.......


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought my Boston stud at 12 months old... And I have bought older Boston bitches when I started up my line.

It can be hard to integrate them, and make sure you get ALL of their history- ESPECIALLY when it comes to an older bitch if she's had previous litters.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is way off, I'm guessing... But I adopted a 6 year old shih tzu/lhasa apso cross and she is the most loving dog that I have ever owned. Amazing temperment. Great lap dog. Listens so well. Is always SO happy to see me. She's great... Only issue was house breaking her. She had been with 3 or 4 families before us and none of them could bother to train her, I guess. After about 3 or 4 months we had her completely trained/house broken and she's been fine since. Had her over a year now.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I know the bitch, the only problem would be the house training. I also have four dog runs in the back thats attached to this remodeled garage so she can go in and out. My big boy stays indoors with me, but i will try her indoors first.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

post more pictures of your dog....


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Cjdrew2 do have a dog, and if so what breed?


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Cjdrew2 do have a dog, and if so what breed?


I've got a vizsla. She is 7 weeks old.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

My g/f has one, and when we walk my big boyan her vizsla the people is in AW. the Q that we get is are they buddies. and the Q is always yes.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

we adopted a 6 year old irish wolfhound x briard. he kicks ass. i know he wont be around for a lot longer, but he is an amazing dog. funniest personality. he still acts like a puppy.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

rhom40 id love to see some more pics of your dog man he is awsome, im rescuing a female from the shelter. I should have her this weekend i cant wait.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

THIS IS "FIGHTING PETER" THE FIRST U.K.C. PIT DOG CHAMPION ON RECORD. AROUND THE YEAR 1918. ABOUT 33-34 LBS. TO EACH IS OWN AND NO OFFENSE BUT WHERE DOES A DOG SUCH AS YOURS GET TO BE LIKE THAT IF IT IS NATURAL? MOST ALL PIT BULLS CAN TRACE BACK TO THIS DOG TOO. WHEN SOMETHING LIKE THAT BITES A KID THEY CALL THOSE BIG RED OVERSIZED ENGLISH BULLDOGS PIT BULLS????
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::









THIS IS A BETTER EXAMPLE. 40 LBS ON THE BUTTON.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I guess your right, If your hanging out with- mike vick-, thats a game bred dog, I have a champion weight pulling dog, ask anyone on here which dog looks most inpresive. DO your pole an find out, thats my opinion. you have posted a game bred dog which = fighting which means nothing to me,an saying that bring somthing that can compare. Thank you sir.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, breeding for tough guy looks sure has strayed the apbt from it's natural/functioning look.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

that brindle looks not that great at all my 6 mo old boxer is already at 55 lbs rohm dog is a freakin beast


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish how dare you compare that dog to my beast, Ha Ha now i spell your name -hsifkcalb- dont insult me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its all a matter of what you want your dog to look like. What your tastes are. 
A Pure bred dog's characteristics are purposely created by mans tastes. Different strains of each purebred for different demands.

Nice dog Rhom40.
Impressive.

I'm a boxer guy myself. Not mine but I always liked the look of this one.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

i have to find some pics of my 5 yr old boxer with my little 6 mo old boxer pup. the older one is 95lbs and no fat hes a NICE looking dog. i love boxers thats all iv had for 26 years


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

when i was growing up we had a boxer, vary nice dogs, an that dog in that pic is a vary vary nice one. I do agree with you 100%, that is to each is own.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

rhom I just spent a good while looking at your web page and you got me thinking. How long have you been breeding for?


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

agreed


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

At the breeding part , i am new, my brother has been breeding for about 15yrs, thats wre i got my now how from.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

^^^ did you get my pm


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I will check now.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Blackfish how dare you compare that dog to my beast, Ha Ha now i spell your name -hsifkcalb- dont insult me.


blackfish is right. all these overly muscular pitbulls have lost all of their functional traits. REAL pitbull terriers are slender but muscular, have sturdy jaws but they don't protrude out and look like sloth from the goonies. some members here have great examples of proper pitbulls. seeing these brawny one pits is like seeing a great dane lose a foot of height but weigh 2x as much with all muscle.

you call your dog a beast, but i can guarantee that a true functional pitbull half the size of yours will rip it to shreds. not that i condone dog fighting, but just trying to show that these dogs are all show and no go.

it has been mentioned that it really is up to the owner's preference. but personally, i'd rather have a functional dog than a mutant.

here are some photos of what i consider to be real pitbulls









this female is a little on the stalky side, but still a good looker.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

thats true but hey its his dog and i doubt he put it on drugs and hes working him so whatever


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I could not have said it BETTER. Thanks sir


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

how do they breed yours to be stumpy like that and a head the size of a watermelon? (no offense)


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

THE BOTTOM BRINDLE IS MINE AND........









THIS IS HOW AMERICA SCREWS UP BREEDS OF DOGS. BIGGER IS ALWAYS BETTER. ENGLISH BULLDOG, RUINED....DOBERMAN, RUINED.... AMERICAN GERMAN SHEP, RUINED... LIKE I SAID, TO EACH IS OWN BUT A NATURAL PIT BULL LOOKS LIKE THIS. AND YA THE TOP PIT BULL FROM 1918 WAS GAMEBRED SO WEREN'T THEY ALL BACK THEN?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I know all about the apbt , with that i am well traveled, the thing is everthing changes an if you dont change you will be stuck, and dog fighting is aganest the law, so what are you going to do be another mike vick? game breed dogs weighing 35 to 45lbs is only good for pets now. They cant stop a man in guard work, they cant compeit with the big dogs in weight pulling so what good are they? The game breed= petbull at best. I did say in my post, that my dogs are - the american bully pitbull, not american pitbull or ie gamebred dog, so with saying this what i have said your dog dont compare, dog fighting is over . Ha Ha Ha Oh still an ATHLETIC, see blowfish oh i mean blackfish


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I GUARENTEE MY DOG CAN OUTRUN, OUTJUMP, AND OUTWIND YOUR DOG AND HE'S 8! HAVING A FEROCIOUS LOOKING DOG THAT CAN TAKE DOWN A MAN DOES NOTHING GOOD FOR OUR BREED. THEY HAVE DOGS ALREADY BRED FOR THAT. NOT OURS.

ALL I STATED WAS THAT I DID NOT AGREE WITH THE LOOK OF YOUR DOGS AND CALLING THEM PIT BULLS. I SAID TO EACH IS OWN. I NEVER ACCUSED YOU OF A CRIME OR LABELED YOU!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Once again my breed is called ( AMERICAN BULLY ), I resoect your opinion, your dog may -out run- my dog, an he should you are the only one that said that my dog looks tough, go on line and read about - THE AMERICAN BULLY- the shelter is loaded with your game breed dogs go help your fighters out, were is a bully pup you want find there, but you can find one for 1500.00 to 7000.00 MY BEAST ..... I like you, your alot of fun.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Oh and one more thing, you stated how bad your game dog is , i been around the corner alot myself an seen alot of things, so if your dog can survive for the first 20min then maybe, but i debt it, maybe i seen it. But good luck to you and your game dogs, go save them, mines doing good. ha ha ha . 35 to 45lbs get real

Ha -pioneer1976 pm me when you get your dog this week end.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

will do ill also get picks up to


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

BLACKFISH said:


> THE BOTTOM BRINDLE IS MINE AND........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see it man that dog is not that good looking you can see its ribs that is not supposed to be but hey ok


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

GAMEBRED?????? ITS A APBT PERIOD. RIBS.....NO... IN SHAPE! I NEVER SAID MY DOG IS BAD???????? YOU SAID YOURS COULD TAKE DOWN A MAN FASTER THAN MINE RIGHT? I SAID MINE LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO. THATS ALL I SAID. $7000......NOW YOURS IS WORTH MORE THAN MINE....! HAHAHAHA


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

dude reading your posts in caps is getting annoying, STOP YELLING please


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

pioneer1976 said:


> dude reading your posts in caps is getting annoying, STOP YELLING please


x2, when in caps i take it as someone yelling.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! WHO CARES!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BLACKFISH said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! WHO CARES!


oh I dunno.... the mods? howdy. stop posting in caps. please also stop goading...

it really doesn't matter whos dog is more 'badass' than the others- they're different body types, bred for different things. its OKAY to have varieties within a breed, just look at the difference between a working Irish Setter and a hunting one... The hunting one will be about 20lbs smaller, have half the coat, and may be coarser in appearance. It however, will not get into troubles in briars, be able to go twice as long in the field, and have higher birding abilities. The show dog will be a beautiful physical specimin, bred to a standard of exacting specifications- but unfortunately will most likely never excell in the field.

Different worlds, different dogs, same breed.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you -tinker- well said.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

I CAN'T POST IN CAPS ON A FORUM???? PEOPLE NEED TO GROW UP.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish dont get mad, go feed your 35 to 45lb. fighting dog that has no -ROM- , do you even no whay that is?


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

YOU SHOULDN'T TALK IN THOSE TERMS ON HERE. HAHAHA YOUR PRETTY COOL. WHY CAN'T PEOPLE AGREE TO LET US DIAGREE? HIS FATHER IS....
*I HAVE NEVER ACCUSED YOU OF ANYTHING.* I HAVE KIDS AND A FAMILY. I DON'T BREAK LAWS SIR!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Your pretty cool yourself, you have a pitbull,and i have a pitbull of different type 95lbs, 18.5 to 19in from the wether, its cool.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

ITS A GOOD DEBATE! WE DO HAVE TO BAND TOGETHER AGAINST BSL! 
WHERE WERE WE? YOUR DOG COULDN'T......HAHAHAHA


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

i feel as long as you (who ever) means the best and try to provide the best for you dog it doesnt matter what you do


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The Bully pitbull


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

rhom40 said:


> I could not have said it BETTER. Thanks sir


saw two guys posted some ncie pics not just fat bullys.. ole bert sorrells( a good friend of mine) and ch gober and tudors ch fighting peter the first ukc ch was from the colby stuff


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

my top stud dogs here
http://apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/pri...?recordID=20420 Old Carver blood at its the best
http://apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/pri...?recordID=23480 the tighest Ch Chinaman dog in the world


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

THOUGHT CRICKET WAS GOING TO TOM FOR A LITTLE?????


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

BLACKFISH said:


> THOUGHT CRICKET WAS GOING TO TOM FOR A LITTLE?????


yes he does but i havent heard from him (tom)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

does it matter what dog is stronger or faster or whatever...i mean seriously...once this thing comes along, they're both dead anyway...










bullmastiff FTW!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ya a bullmastiff is good at guard work. oh and pet.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> The Bully pitbull


you never answered me. why does he have a GOD DAMNED CHAIN around his neck. if you say so he doesnt brake it its going to be SO hilarious!!! hahahah


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> how do they breed yours to be *stumpy *like that and a head the size of a watermelon? (no offense)


lolololol no offense but ur dog is not natural.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> how do they breed yours to be *stumpy *like that and a head the size of a watermelon? (no offense)


lolololol no offense but ur dog is not natural.
[/quote]
its not my dog


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> how do they breed yours to be *stumpy *like that and a head the size of a watermelon? (no offense)


lolololol no offense but ur dog is not natural.
[/quote]
its not my dog








[/quote]
QUot buushitttinnn....babifukurwif


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

For all who have a problem with seeing, The dog is 19in so were do you get stumpy, he is a champion weight pulling dog, not a 35 or 45lb dog, he weigh 95lbs, now for all who say that a pitbull not suppose to weigh that much, well i ask this, how can a 35lb dog jump 65lbs, ok 65lb jumps to 95lbs , why not ? fighting lines 35 to 50, i dont have a fighter, but trust me he can hold his own, and if he cant i can. Oh one more thing to the fighters put your kids in the box an let them fight. And if your in or ciose to the chi come see me.... bet you wont Ha Ha Ha Bitch.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Like i stated, for the people who cant see well, you - blacklabel - fool the pic that you copyed he is wearing a harnes, now the other pic shows him doing what you should do, and that bathimg, the chain in that pic is to keep him there, and its hot outside. Any more Qs ?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> freaking nice man...i love the huskies.
> 
> BTW, rhom40, your pit is the absolute DEISELest looking dog i've ever seen...it looks like mike tyson! lol. i bet you dont get broken into often...lol.


 Hay blacklabel, i dont hear them talking about your dog or cat like that. Ha Ha Ha, get one if you can Ha Ha Ha. FOOL


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Why are you calling people fighters? I didn't call you a criminal. Who are you calling this? Anyone with a pit bull under 65 lbs.? I never said my dogs can hold their own, you did.

This is what a pit bull bred the right way can do....











Thats a jump!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

an even better video of a well bred pitbull doing a jump






here are some vids of well bred pit bulls pulling 30x their own weight. not one of them are built like yours, sorry.











and finally, a 56lb pitbull pulling over 6000 lbs.






you said your dog is a champion weight puller.... can i see his credentials? if you look up any weight pull events with pit bulls involved, none of them are built like yours. weight pulling require endurance and stamina, something that overly muscular dogs do not have. jumping requires dextrous limbs, something overly muscular dogs do not have compared to leaner dogs..it's simple biology.

you don't see human fighters built like mr. universe because it's not logical. and you don't see muscle builders running marathons. big muscles means big strength, but it also means it requires more oxygen and blood flow which means a heart that works much harder. all that big muscles are good for are short bursts of explosive energy, which is sub-standard when speaking in terms of weight pulling.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Your friend started that tough dog act - blacklabel - not i, and were did i write that all i repete all 45 or 35lb pitbulls are fighters ? thats a LIE i know that even a pitbull has to be trained , that comes with what they call rolling. My boy is a weight pull champ, he is ace of ace, and if you new anything about weight pulling, you would no that most weight pull pits are over 95lb in the A.D.B.A, Do you even know how many points you need to become an ace or ace ? No do you. I even like the 35 to 45lb pits ,but i will never want to own one.

You say that none of them are built like my boy, you wrong apparently you have not been around, so go check you sorces.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my sources are cited in my post...where are yours? you said your dog is a champion puller, where are his awards, medals and ribbons? again, i'm not trashing your dog, i'm a dog lover. but if your pit is really a weight pull champ then you'd have no problem in showing his awards. tink has champion boston terriers and has proof of it. but i haven't seen any proof of yours.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I dont even have cam, and if i did i would not know how to post it, This is a good form but me prove somthing to you Ha Ha Ha, who are you ? nobody, ok if you want to see the real thing come to the shows.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

IMO...
Gamebred pitbulls are great for hunting, being that I live in the city, I, myself do not care for a gamebred pitbull... BUT I also do not like the bowlegged, wide-chested, short and stalky bully "pits" that have obviously been crossbred with the English bulldog, American bulldog, stafforshire terrier, mastiff, presarios, and/or etc. Now come on guys, lets be real! A pure bred pitbull cannot be 2x/3x the size of a standard. Genetics and good nutrition could produce larger litters but come on, it takes the help of crossbreeding for a natural 35-55pounder to suddenly jump to 100lbs plus. Dogs are dogs, and will come in different sizes and colors. But to some degree.

If piranhas could crossbreed, for example, it would be quite obvious if two different types were to mix. Such as a red and a rhom. Imagine a rhom with the marking of a juvenile red. Or a red the size of a giant rhom. This would not be normal or a natural occurance. A pitbull will not suddenly start looking like a bulldog.

Personally, I only care about great temperament and disposition.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

OK your opinion, we all have them.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

very nice pit, hope one day i will get to own one like yours


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

hell yea it is I don't see why everyone is saying sh*t about his dog that pit looks like a beast good job on raising him rhom40


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> OK your opinion, we all have them.


Im sorry, I forgot to add that I actually love the way your dog looks. I am mostly referring to people who breed these type of pits.









my new pup has blue eyes which is not recognized by ukc. but who cares since im not going to breed mine.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks guys ,some people like the bully breed some dont, I will never own a 35 or 45lb pitbull, i rather own a patterdale . They say that the bully breed cant run bullshit go to youtub and search this --- G-style Boss Hogg K-9 the first one at the top. check it out .


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Bustermom what bloodline is your pup ? Vary nice looking pup.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

BULLY, I'D RATHER OWN A ENGLISH BULLDOG.... THE REST OF US WILL HOLD DOWN THE TRUE FORM OF THE APBT.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish you Ha Ha dont even own a dog, you live at home with your mom. HA HA HA :laugh:


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Blackfish you Ha Ha dont even own a dog, you live at home with your mom. HA HA HA :laugh:


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> Blackfish you Ha Ha dont even own a dog, you live at home with your mom. HA HA HA :laugh:











hahaha i like your dog rom think he looks great!
i really dont know why everyone is getting all worked up saying he dont pull why the hell do they even care


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

This is one I had before I sold her. I have one of her sons still, the brindle dog I posted on here.
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=33253
The black dog I posted is a son of the grandfather in the pedigree listed above.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish, thats a vary vary nice dog, not ha ha ha ha , 30lb you need to be shot, We are hanging all 30lb to 45lb game bred pits at noon ha ha ha. BULLY baby DONT get SCared







Hay blackfish i have anything aganist you because your much fun ha ha ha


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Oh one more thing, hay blackfish you want a pup we sell you one, count your chips for you the price is 100.000 just for you , can you count that far. ha ha ha ha, pic one , NOT


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

This is a out crossed "Status Symbol" we will not call a pit bull. Believe it or not, these are the dogs seen on the news being called pit bulls. It is definately not. Ohhhh, he looks mean....!









This is a dog which was used to create such a dog that the media and society might label as a pit bull but is now called a "BULLY". Not a true form. A watered down outcrossed dog into a different species to create a certain size or look. Its a Dogue De Bordeaux. Look similar??? I never liked a bully!









This is how a pit bull actually is supposed to look.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

You said this not i an outcross, an outcross is for introducing new blood when the gene pool is to tight. This dog happen to be a competitors dog that get high prase. What about my dog, ha ha ha ha what did i use to make my dog ha ha ha, hay i know you like the bullys, go ahead and amit it, I know iknow. I am going to sell you a pup under the table ok ok still ............ NOT ... ha ha ha ha


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> how do they breed yours to be *stumpy *like that and a head the size of a watermelon? (no offense)


lolololol no offense but ur dog is not natural.
[/quote]

yeah he is, red noses are naturally shorter and stockier then black or blue noses, his red noses are healthy beautiful red noses, your brindle on the other hand looks neglected and abused, mexican alligators top pit looks like its been abused and in a few fights, stop typing in all caps and feed your friggin dog jackass..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ooooohkay boys. Keep it on topic or i'll close this thread.

So have we acertained who has the bigger dick yet, or not?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ooooohkay boys. Keep it on topic or i'll close this thread.
> *So your telling Rhom to keep it on topic or you'll close his thread?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Ooooohkay boys. Keep it on topic or i'll close this thread.
> *So your telling Rhom to keep it on topic or you'll close his thread?
> 
> 
> ...



[/quote]

mostly i'm warning both of them to stop goading each other. obviously if the origional topic matter is taken into account, the arguement they're having doesn't make ANY sense.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ooooohkay boys. Keep it on topic or i'll close this thread.
> *So your telling Rhom to keep it on topic or you'll close his thread?
> 
> 
> ...



[/quote]

mostly i'm warning both of them to stop goading each other. obviously if the origional topic matter is taken into account, the arguement they're having doesn't make ANY sense.
[/quote]

I'm not trying to play lawyer here, but it looked like it was pretty much on topic until CAPSLOCK or whatever his name there chimed in criticizing Rhoms pit like he never seen a red nose or a runt before..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Liquid whats going on dog, why tink wants to close the topic, i started the thead saying i wanted to purchas an older dog for breeding or weight pulling, blackfish trying to talk trash about my dogs ha ha ha look at what he puts aganist my stuff. Not


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

ME AND RHOM40 ARE HAVING FUN ACTUALLY. WE BOTH LIKE OUR OWN AND DON'T MIND THE CRITICISM. Sorry about the caps......... Rhom I hope you feel the same way....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Liquid whats going on dog, why tink wants to close the topic, i started the thead saying i wanted to purchas an older dog for breeding or weight pulling, blackfish trying to talk trash about my dogs ha ha ha look at what he puts aganist my stuff. Not


 not a dam thing hoss,







I think she's just got a little sceered and started to spray a little flame retardant all over the place when I chimed in







idk, beautiful reds tho, still trying to convince the wife to let me get one, if I succeed I'll definatly be looking you up







beautiful dogs..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks liquid i will be here brother, blackfish its all in fun ,i like the criticism that just shows me i got good dogs, blackfish is cool.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Feed my dogs....??? Thats like comparing Lance Armstrong to Mariusz Pudzianowski. Lance needs to eat too than.....???? Rhoms head is not as big as his dogs!! I hope!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Blackfish your nuuuuts.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Whats the most he has pulled?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

the most he has pull was 10 thousand somthing at the nationals, he max out.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This is one of the dead pulls, meaning not on rails 3500lbs


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice pic!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you sir, wait tell they see his son on the circut.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

damn rhom40 likes killer man. ? for yeah any good tips on crate training Bella. She keeps trying to get out of her crate and shes cutting herself up. The wife gave her a bath and cleaned her wounds with water and peroxcide and she has a cut on top of her head and its got this light brown oooozzzz that has hardened up. Also whats the best way to clean her wounds? Her is pics (i feel so bad for her)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> This is one of the dead pulls, meaning not on rails 3500lbs


Dude, PLEASE tell me you're the guy in the back that looks like Phil Margera...









Pioneer: Peroxide is good, also antibiotic ointment is a must for open wounds. The 'ooze' is coagulated blood probably.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

id say no, im assuming hes not in the pic he is either in front of his dog calling him or taking the pic.

Tink whats the best antibiotic ointment to use (any specific brand((neosaporin))??


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thats me baby, just joking i am in front of my dog, that guy is my buddy, his first name is phil. Tinker could you give some good crate tips ? Thanks the RHOM


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

pioneer1976 said:


> id say no, im assuming hes not in the pic he is either in front of his dog calling him or taking the pic.
> 
> Tink whats the best antibiotic ointment to use (any specific brand((neosaporin))??


Neosporin works just fine. Make sure she can't lick the areas you apply it to. And make sure you scrub it out good with hydrogen peroxide before you apply it.

Crate tips: type of crate to buy or how to crate a dog properly?

If you have a dog that is tearing at their wire crate, its time to switch to a Vari-Kennel type plastic crate probably. There are also 'high security' type crates that you can buy (they look like dog-prisons, honestly). They tend to be expensive though.

pioneer: Are you giving your puppy thing to do inside of the crate? Where is the crate located?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

crate is located in the bedroom, she has toys and bones and i give her treats sometimes in her crate. Ive used zip ties on the door and its keep her in but she doesnt liek to give up at getting out. I think the problem is mostly like a seperation anxioty issue. She will paces around the house if I leave or if the wife leaves(which we are working on and she is getting better at.) I feel its mostly besauce she has bounced from shelter to resue to foster to me in a 3 motnh period..

damn i cant type to save my life tonight


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Also try only putting her in there for short periods, and letting her back out, and the next time make it longer each time.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Well guys/girls i got her ,my older female bully.

Here she is


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Well guys/girls i got her ,my older female bully.
> 
> Here she is


quick story







off topic but because she reminds me of my neighbors red nose he just picked up at the shelter, yesterday I stop over there for a little bit and she (his pit) smiles at you by showing her teeth, but she also likes to have her ass smacked







at first I didn't know what she was doing, I knew she was smiling at me when she showed her teeth, but she's running up and jumping on me then turning around facing her ass towards me, looking at me smiling







and getting annoyed when all i did was pet her..

so I ask my friend, Im like what the hells the matter with her, she wants something from me but its obviously not me petting her







i ask him is she fixed? he laughs and says yeah she's fixed, she just wants you to smack her on the ass, she likes it







im like wtf she's a freak? he's like yep, so I smack her on the ass and she starts running circles around me all goofy and sh*t, then comes back stands in front of me with her ass towards me and her head towards me smiling asking for more


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL smack her ass wff


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Liquid man you are nuuuts


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Liquid man you are nuuuts










I offered him a grand for her he won't take it..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

He love his bitch, liquid if i can ask , were are you from ?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rhom40 said:


>


now thats a sweet older dog


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This is how the bullys are reg. .


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

and?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thats the newest reg. they are also reg. with the a.d.b.a., an the u.k.c.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

who asked about reg?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

your m... a couple of members.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whatevr you say


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Its all in fun.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> He love his bitch, liquid if i can ask , were are you from ?


upstate NY La Grange area, when your ready I'd like to take a flight out to see the litter and pick one out, let me know when your expecting a litter and We'll make arrangements, until then if you have any pictures of past litters pm me them


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

These are my boys. My son is 6 and his dog is under a year old. If no kids are around I would go for it but with kids I wouldnt chance it.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Liquid your right in the heart of the - razor edge dogs -, are you familar with the edge dogs ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Liquid your right in the heart of the - razor edge dogs -, are you familar with the edge dogs ?


rodesian (sp)ridge backs? or what ever theyre called?

nm i just googled edge backs, beautiful pits,







what do you mean in the heart of they breed these around here??


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Razor Edge is a bloodline thats vary popular on the east coast. If i can i will try to post a pic of what they look like.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

This is a Razor Edge dog tell me what you think.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats an UGLY ass dog dude...holy sh*t...


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Heres another one .


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Razor Edge is a bloodline thats vary popular on the east coast. If i can i will try to post a pic of what they look like.







































goddam they're pretty..


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Man trust me a pic dont do justice ,they are short and thick as hell, man see in person.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

too small for me...they're like little babies.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Iseen that pic on the web, that dog is huge, they even have some tosa dogs that size that can clear a 5 feet fence, thats awsome.


----------

